# Polypropylene primary?



## acorn (Jun 15, 2015)

Yesterday I came across a 34 gallon polypropylene storage container at a household supply store. It is not labeled "food grade" per se, but I know some of you are or have at one point used trash cans/buckets as primary fermentation vessels. It isn't PVC, so I don't expect it to leach stuff into wine. I really like its shape, dimensions, and the capacity rating, so I was wondering if I might use it as my primary fermentor, after cleaning, scrubbing and sanitizing, of course. Would you advise for or against it, and why? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 15, 2015)

If it's not food safe don't use it. Heck, I will ONLY use primaries that are designed for that purpose.

Steve


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 15, 2015)

By the way, the trash cans many people use are indeed food-safe.


----------



## acorn (Jun 15, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> By the way, the trash cans many people use are indeed food-safe.



Thanks. This might seem a silly question, but is there any particular food-grade trash can/container brand you would recommend? I need space, and round fermenters/buckets are not the most efficient in this regard, geometrically speaking, particularly in tight places.  I need something square or rectangular.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2015)

Trust in Brute! 

Sorry, not square or rectangular but they do stack well inside each other when not in use!


----------



## acorn (Jun 15, 2015)

I suppose you are talking about this sort of bucket. There is some home wine makers' feedback in the comments, which sounds reassuring.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubberma...rash-Can-FG262000WHT/100662697#specifications

Speaking of rectangular shape, I found this:

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/rub...te-20-gallon-nsf-tote-with-lid/6909S31WH.html

However, it doesn't actually say these are made from food-grade materials (well, if labeling it as polyethylene in itself should be sufficient, then okay).


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 15, 2015)

acorn said:


> I suppose you are talking about this sort of bucket. There is some home wine makers' feedback in the comments, which sounds reassuring.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubberma...rash-Can-FG262000WHT/100662697#specifications
> 
> ...




The thing you are looking for is "NSF Listed" (or "Certified" or "Approved"). Ideally, it should explicitly state that it meets "NSF Standard 2."

See:http://www.nsf.org/services/by-type/standards-publications/food-equipment-standards/
and
http://www.nsf.org/newsroom_pdf/NSF_2-2012_-_watermarked.pdf

The square tote you linked to says "NSF" but does not explicitly say "Standard 2." I would be shocked, however, if that is not what they meant.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2015)

I have 8 of the White 20G Brute's and I also have 2 of the White 20G Rectangular Brutes that I use for Crushing/Destemming.

They are both food grade and both work great for me.



acorn said:


> I suppose you are talking about this sort of bucket. There is some home wine makers' feedback in the comments, which sounds reassuring.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubberma...rash-Can-FG262000WHT/100662697#specifications
> 
> ...


----------



## acorn (Jun 15, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> The thing you are looking for is "NSF Listed" (or "Certified" or "Approved"). Ideally, it should explicitly state that it meets "NSF Standard 2."
> 
> See:http://www.nsf.org/services/by-type/standards-publications/food-equipment-standards/
> and
> ...



Thanks, it makes more sense now. Indeed, the rectangular container that I linked is not only NSF approved, but is also listed under the category "Food Storage and Transport", so I agree that it would be surprising if it isn't meant to be used for food handling. Well, I guess, it might just make it my dream primary then.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 16, 2015)

Just my $0.02 here. The rectangular Brute would not be my dream Primary. Its short and squatty shape means if your not real careful when punching down your going to get a big splash up and out every time. 

Also the shape makes it harder to stir things into the must as well as your going to be hitting a corner every second or two again causing splashing upward and out. 



acorn said:


> Well, I guess, it might just make it my dream primary then.


----------

